# Chronic colitis



## KobeDad (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey everyone. My wife and I are at our wits end with our 2 yr old Male who has apparent chronic colitis. He is a pure bred, german lines, high drive dog. Since he was a puppy he has had on and off diarrhea. I mean bad, watery, bloodyish. We have tried every top end food on the market (except raw) and have taken him to the vet many, many times. The vets conclusion is chronic colitis and this last go round last week he put him on a long term antibiotic and probiotic. The problem is that these meds need to be taken with food, and when he is in a bad state he simply won't eat. He otherwise acts normal, healthy and energetic. He had a couple of days of normal bowel movements and now today he is a mess again.

Has anyone else had this issue? Might a raw diet or some other holistic solution exist? We don't know much about feeding raw, but are willing to give it a go if this is best for him. Thanks for any insight you may have!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Bumping this. I have the same issue with my dog. Looking for natural remedies.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Bovine Colostrum - highly recommend!!! - 1/2 hr or so away from food just stick down throat...

digestive enzymes, slippery elm/marshmellow root, L-glutamine (bert's blend has a combo that incl. these enzymes and herbals for GI tract healing)

probiotic
pumpkin to get things on tract
psyllium husk powder, firm things up gently cleanse the GI tract of pathogens - although wouldn't use together with pumpkin, and psyllium would be temporary, pumpkin occasional once normalized

ground organic pumkin seeds - zinc/copper immune system, gentle parasite cleanser

Low fat RAW diet - fat is hard to digest - kibble is hard to digest


----------

